# Knitted Knockers - a unique knitting charity



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Got this link from another link sent in by forum member about baby hats. It is so cool, you have to see it. Patterns for knitted and crocheted protheses. I wonder if we could organize a chapter on-line in the forum?

http://theknittingexperience.com/knitted_knockers_program/


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

Did you see how much they charge for one?! They are $65 to $85 each!!! I'm sorry but I couldn't charge like that. In fact, I am thinking about doing this as a charity like donation, no charge, free, you know. If it isn't bad enough to lose a breast or two, then charge them to replace with one knitted. I mean, ok, if one must charge, fine but not at outrageous prices. Anyone agree with me or is it just me who feels this way?


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

janquito said:


> Did you see how much they charge for one?! They are $65 to $85 each!!! I'm sorry but I couldn't charge like that. In fact, I am thinking about doing this as a charity like donation, no charge, free, you know. If it isn't bad enough to lose a breast or two, then charge them to replace with one knitted. I mean, ok, if one must charge, fine but not at outrageous prices. Anyone agree with me or is it just me who feels this way?


I agree that they should be free to anyone who needs them. I do charity work all the time, what difference does the charity make? I went on the site, but I didn't see a charge, maybe I'm missing it. It suggests taking them to a hospital. Debbie


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think this would be great. When do we start.. Count me in. Barb


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

This is unreal. Having lost a breast to CA and found everything discusting, tried a 'knit tit', worked, only thing it was not heavy enough, while shopping a tit hit me in the chin, now allow a pocket to put in rice for weight. It does work and the stock boys are no longer rolling on the floor when we pass. Made 100s and gave them to my surgeon to give others, got lots of hearts. ''Have your mammograms.''


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Created my own pattern, will put on later after writing down, mine leaves no lines to be seen. You must add something for weight, don't put anything to rigid, remember this will lay on or next to a nasty scar. Make up a sack to hold the amount of rice needed, then remove to put the boob in the washer, air dry works best for me. Also have filled the correct bra boob with sack of rice, after sewing a circle of flannel around where your old breast would have entered, leave opening near bra strap to drop sack of rice into. Need to work at these, problems do come up.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

i m adele said:


> This is unreal. Having lost a breast to CA and found everything discusting, tried a 'knit tit', worked, only thing it was not heavy enough, while shopping a tit hit me in the chin, now allow a pocket to put in rice for weight. It does work and the stock boys are no longer rolling on the floor when we pass. Made 100s and gave them to my surgeon to give others, got lots of hearts. ''Have your mammograms.''


good for you..darn those stock boys !! :thumbup:


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

martyr said:


> Got this link from another link sent in by forum member about baby hats. It is so cool, you have to see it. Patterns for knitted and crocheted protheses. I wonder if we could organize a chapter on-line in the forum?
> 
> http://theknittingexperience.com/knitted_knockers_program/


so we would give credit for who's pattern we use ? since it's for charity, no $, I believe we just do that? :idea: sounds GREAT to me!! let's knit Chris


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> janquito said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see how much they charge for one?! They are $65 to $85 each!!! I'm sorry but I couldn't charge like that. In fact, I am thinking about doing this as a charity like donation, no charge, free, you know. If it isn't bad enough to lose a breast or two, then charge them to replace with one knitted. I mean, ok, if one must charge, fine but not at outrageous prices. Anyone agree with me or is it just me who feels this way?
> ...


http://www.titbits.ca/ I went deeper to her site & found prices. It does say you can make them for your personal use & never for money. no money to charity


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

janquito said:


> Did you see how much they charge for one?! They are $65 to $85 each!!! I'm sorry but I couldn't charge like that. In fact, I am thinking about doing this as a charity like donation, no charge, free, you know. If it isn't bad enough to lose a breast or two, then charge them to replace with one knitted. I mean, ok, if one must charge, fine but not at outrageous prices. Anyone agree with me or is it just me who feels this way?


  Where did you see the charge? Missed that. I agree with you completely. I thought that donated items would of course be free of charge. But that makes doing it ourselves even more appealing to me. Sounds like others would be interested. This is an issue that touches so many of us in one way or another.

Two questions: 
1. Can we still use the pattern from Knitty?
2. Since we all live in various places how would we organize a donation? Is there a central place to send them?

" none of us is as smart as all of us." I'm sure that we can put our heads together and figure this out. some of you have much more experience with charity work.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

What a fabulous idea! This, along with chemo caps, is a wonderful way to use up stash (if it's soft enough). But I would consider purchasing yarn, making a few and donating them to women who need them. I would contact a breast surgeon and see if he/she could put me in touch with an organization that could use them. Never, ever charge!


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't see the prices originally until Christine Dix said to look deeper. I think that they are outrageous for people who are already comprised by huge healthcare bills. I guess that she is trying to recoup the cost for the ones that she gives away as charity but she could sell them for much much less.
im adele said that she is going to post her pattern that does not have seams and worked for her. I'm willing to make a few just let me know when all of the details about the chapter have been worked out.
Donna


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I looked at how to start a chapter. They suggest that one knits a knocker and takes it to local hospital, doctor, or chapter of American Cancer Society. That's certainly something we can all do individually. But if we want to do this as part of the forum we need to re-think that into something more broad. I think it would help to get some information from the forum administrators about how we could and if we could more broadly contact the members for two purposes:
1. To solicit ideas from those who have been involved in charity knitting about how it can be organized? and 
2. To see how many people would like to be involved.

it's also a good idea to decide what our goal would be. Some early steps we could take are: 
1. learn more about the existing group and any chapters. 
2. Follow their blog to see how it is going.
What else??? Who is really excited about this idea? I am...


----------



## joanne 46 (Feb 21, 2011)

I know what you mean about price. Thank God my insurance pick up the bill. Just for the 1 replacement without insurace would have been over $350. That is what I get for being a big girl. Genetics, Aren't they wonderful. I do have to be careful and not let any thing puncher my new tata and the surgeral nurse calls them or it will mine out my pocket.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Dol, it is all in who we can trust. I've been doing for others since retiring, sewed up 30 gowns and hand delivered with a friend to a nursing home. Each piece has a heart as all the things I make. 5 weeks later my friend went to a flea market 2 hours from the home, there were 17 of the gowns, she called the law and bought a gown for $15.00, the party went in and out of court. Slap on the wrist. Give while praying it will help some one.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know about starting something that may come back to bite us, since they already have it. If you chack your local hospitals, most have on their list of needs for patients. All you need todo is google the hospital name and look for ways to donate. If they have a need for chemo hats, they probably are going to have patients with the need for the tits. I would like the pattern from i m adele.
With all of us together I think we should be able to come up with something that works better. It did say you could "give" to a local hospital. So if we are doing them free of charge and giving them, I don't see how they can have a problem with us making them locally. Since I have been out of work I have filled my 32" Ziploc bag with hats, mittens and baby afghans. Someone I know said that I should sell them, I don't do this for the money, I wish the people I know could understand it. I think we should just make them for anyone who needs them locally, for free. Anyone with cancer doesn't need any more grief.
Debbie


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

i m adele said:


> Created my own pattern, will put on later after writing down, mine leaves no lines to be seen. You must add something for weight, don't put anything to rigid, remember this will lay on or next to a nasty scar. Make up a sack to hold the amount of rice needed, then remove to put the boob in the washer, air dry works best for me. Also have filled the correct bra boob with sack of rice, after sewing a circle of flannel around where your old breast would have entered, leave opening near bra strap to drop sack of rice into. Need to work at these, problems do come up.


i m adele,
I started crocheting the one they have on the web site. What do you think about making bigger stitches or short rows on the bottom to make it more realistic.
Debbie


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Debra, If you are crocheting a boob, tit whatever, make sure you have a very soft cotton yarn, wool is to picky on the scar, the syn, tend to make it itch. I stay with cotton. Takes longer to dry it seems, put you don't have the need to scratch at the wrong time in the wrong place. All mine have been made up for the my breast surgeon, she knows those in need better then any one.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Right now I'm trying one with Pound of Love. I have quite a lot of it. The pattern is for a size A cup and I don't know to many people who are that small. It is soft, but probably not soft enough. I was at Michael's last night and they had a lot of Bernat Satin Soft marked for $1.50 and $1.99. The problem was that there was only one or two of any dye lot and none matches. My husband found it and wanted to know if I could use it for anything. Everything always happens for a reason. Now I have something to make with it. I would rather knit since it is softer than crochet, but haven't been knitting that long and I'm not sure about their pattern.
Debbie


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> I don't know about starting something that may come back to bite us, since they already have it. If you chack your local hospitals, most have on their list of needs for patients. All you need todo is google the hospital name and look for ways to donate. If they have a need for chemo hats, they probably are going to have patients with the need for the tits. I would like the pattern from i m adele.
> With all of us together I think we should be able to come up with something that works better. It did say you could "give" to a local hospital. So if we are doing them free of charge and giving them, I don't see how they can have a problem with us making them locally. Since I have been out of work I have filled my 32" Ziploc bag with hats, mittens and baby afghans. Someone I know said that I should sell them, I don't do this for the money, I wish the people I know could understand it. I think we should just make them for anyone who needs them locally, for free. Anyone with cancer doesn't need any more grief.
> Debbie


Well maybe we start a chapter but our donations stay local. I as said we need to look at all ins and outs. I agree we don't want to get in over our heads, but I do like the idea that we could do this in some way as a group. Let's keep talking.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

i m adele said:


> Dol, it is all in who we can trust. I've been doing for others since retiring, sewed up 30 gowns and hand delivered with a friend to a nursing home. Each piece has a heart as all the things I make. 5 weeks later my friend went to a flea market 2 hours from the home, there were 17 of the gowns, she called the law and bought a gown for $15.00, the party went in and out of court. Slap on the wrist. Give while praying it will help some one.


 :twisted: :evil:  that is just wrong


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

martyr said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about starting something that may come back to bite us, since they already have it. If you chack your local hospitals, most have on their list of needs for patients. All you need todo is google the hospital name and look for ways to donate. If they have a need for chemo hats, they probably are going to have patients with the need for the tits. I would like the pattern from i m adele.
> ...


that is good, start local...most everyone knows someone to make a connection. :thumbup: then learn as we go...
World Peace next ?? :-D


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I found where the lady was charging for the boobs, that is ridiculous, since she said she had breast cancer. Now she is making that much of a profit for something she knows better about. There should be no charge whatsoever for someone in need.
Debbie


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a pattern for a kemo cap that looks alot like the knitted boob.....I'm going to go diggin'!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Christine,
When you find it would you mind sharing. Maybe it will be easier than the knitted pattern they have.
Debbie


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

I think that contacting a local hospital, especially one with a chemo suite, is a great idea. I plan to contact my late husband's oncologist and ask him for some suggestions. 

As for yarn choice, I would stay away from acrylic; it feels soft on the hank but is kinda scratchy when knitted up. Watch your yarn/craft store for coupons and specials and buy natural fibers from them. Ditto elann.com. They have GREAT prices and lots of choices of yarns. I can't see 2 boobies taking more than 50g of yarn! Can't wait to get started with these. They are adorable. BTW, does anyone have a suggestion for knitting the back?


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

We knit free chemo hats, why not free boobies? As you said, these women have already been through enough.


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

I am also interested in making the knitted knockers or boobs which we call them. I do not believe in charging for them. I have done charity work for many years on and off. and charity is just that we help people. When we have lost a breast to cancer it is hard enough on us without spending money to buy a knitted or crochet boob. Do not buy one if you see anyone selling them. If you need one let one of us know we will make one but please do not buy one.That is the trouble with the world today too many people try making money off someone's hardship. After going thru surgery chemo etc it is nice to be given a gift of a hat and knitted boob. Wish I had known about knitted boobs when I needed one. Does anyone else agree with me? Lets give our views on this and see what we can do. I am hoping to get some feedback on my views. I live near a cancer center. I don't travel anymore but if we get enough people interested I can call the directer Nancy and see what she would think of donations of knitted and crocheted boobs. I do believe we have to work out a good comfortable and weight enough which will take trial and error to get them just right. But if there are enough interested we can do it. Let me know what you all think Nina in NH


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Christine,
> When you find it would you mind sharing. Maybe it will be easier than the knitted pattern they have.
> Debbie


http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt25.htm this is the hat .. quite similar to the knockers. what do you think? Chris


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thank you so much for giving us such a simple way to help our sisters......can't wait to start my first...i'm sure our local oncology group might make use of them...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i think there is some confusion...we are talking about two groups here...the Knitted Knockers information credits Chelsea Floten, from Brunswick, Maine with the beginning of the charity as she states in the first sentence....the Tit Bits group has the name Beryl Tsang from Toronto...I'm sure the charity organization is just doing what they can...it's just two different groups...


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

i m adele said:


> Dol, it is all in who we can trust. I've been doing for others since retiring, sewed up 30 gowns and hand delivered with a friend to a nursing home. Each piece has a heart as all the things I make. 5 weeks later my friend went to a flea market 2 hours from the home, there were 17 of the gowns, she called the law and bought a gown for $15.00, the party went in and out of court. Slap on the wrist. Give while praying it will help some one.


Wow, now this shows what kind of people run this place. (Or work there anyway) I sure wouldn't want someone I love living there. If they can't be trusted for something little like giving these out, what can they be trusted with? How nice of you for doing all of this. I would have been crushed to find out about this had I been the one to put all that love and labor into them!


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > Christine,
> ...


Well, I guess it looks like a boob but I don't really know anyone with a boob as big as my head. :lol:


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

I went to get the crocheted boob pattern and was reading further down to comments, etc. and found a person's page link so I went there. She is charging for hers and other items but I found something she is making using the boob idea that would be sorta fun to do to raise money for cancer. Here is the link to the picture: http://www.etsy.com/listing/61005096/breast-cancer-corsage


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Just got a 30% off coupon from Michael's for your entire purchase that is valid Monday, April 25 only. Would be good to use to purchase a couple of balls of nice soft yarn to make chemo caps and knitted boobies! Go to www.michaels.com. Also, check your Sunday paper for an insert.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

ANOTHER LINK to knitted breasts:

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/cot_chenille_boob.html


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Adele here, the first boobs crafted were made from a baby beanie hat, had to make it longer, actually made two hats, stuffed them with one layer of stuffing, pushed one up inside the other, then pulled yarn from one center hole to the top, put a button on for nipple, (the bottom side looked like a donut, it looked great in the bra.) ((no bitch about using "my" pattern,)) stiched the edges together. There now you have a cheap great looking boob. For some reason all the boobs being lost are not A, if you make them up this way, adjust the beanie hat size, my boob was 16 inches at the base, (opening of the hat) then knit to with in two inches of length. Velco a bag or rice inside the donut, set to go. Posting my boob pattern shortly.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you, Adele. I thought the back was flat; now I see that it is the same as the front albeit knitted on a smaller needle and then pushed up to be concave. Why wouldn't it be flat to fit against a flat chest? And where do you put the weight? Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

lkellison said:


> ANOTHER LINK to knitted breasts:
> 
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/cot_chenille_boob.html


I think this is the same pattern, certainly same designer as on Knitty - the Tit bit. but I didn't look at the details of pattern- maybe different.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

i m adele said:


> Adele here, the first boobs crafted were made from a baby beanie hat, had to make it longer, actually made two hats, stuffed them with one layer of stuffing, pushed one up inside the other, then pulled yarn from one center hole to the top, put a button on for nipple, (the bottom side looked like a donut, it looked great in the bra.) ((no bitch about using "my" pattern,)) stiched the edges together. There now you have a cheap great looking boob. For some reason all the boobs being lost are not A, if you make them up this way, adjust the beanie hat size, my boob was 16 inches at the base, (opening of the hat) then knit to with in two inches of length. Velco a bag or rice inside the donut, set to go. Posting my boob pattern shortly.


looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

RuthRoss, if you fill a new born sock with rice, slide it into the top, (leave an opening when stitching the opening of the hats), the boob becomes a pocket for the rice. It will end up at the bottom of the boob, hopefully heavy enough to hold it down.
Bless you girl, and everyone else for your wonderful thoughts.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

On Knitty, the author of the pattern suggests using a small smooth stone as a weight. She has written Chinese characters on them, one for Opportunity, another for Hope and Courage. She also includes a lucky penny. I think these are marvelous ideas! Such stones are probably available at a nursery or craft store!

Go toe http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/PATTbits.html for the instructions (I got them from an earlier post in this thread).

Remember: www.elann.com has terrific yarns for very reasonable prices. I plan to order from them. (I don't work for them!)


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, but she does charge, too. I can imagine someone having to charge to help keep herself in yarn but the prices are way more than they should be. This is in answer to, I believe, what Debbie had said earlier.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

I would add a comment here - my store-bought prosthetics are not flat on the body side - and my body is not flat where they fit. The surgeon left enough tissue to hold the bra down in front (or maybe I had that much extra fat, I didn't ask). But whatever they are stuffed with, the surface against the body needs to "breathe". So not sure about cotton, as in the summer it would be clammy when the wearer got sweaty. And as cute as it sounds to have a button added, it isn't all that necessary, as most bras aren't meant for those to show prominently anyway. Unless you dress like Brittany or another Hollywood-actress-singer, that is. After mastectomy most of us aren't going to try to do that...
And putting a stone inside? Maybe, but not a big one! Would sure bruise the wearer in a car accident! 
And you all need to think of all your families and friends, boobs come in all different sizes, and they either have to be made really stretchy, or in different sizes. A prosthetic size 4 or 5 isn't going to work if the woman's other one is a 12.
But count me in for the project! As soon as there is a pattern my size, I will try a pair out and figure out how to weight them properly before giving any away. And I will talk to my surgeon about it, or maybe his nurse, she would be really helpful. 
Yes, a great idea, just a few bugs to be worked out. And by slightly varying a pattern, wouldn't we be "off the hook" as far as copying someone else's design? Wouldn't it be a new pattern? After all, no matter who created the original, it is still a variation on a pre-existing pattern for something similar, whether it is a hat, or a sack, or a balloon-carrier, or a sling for a baby warermelon.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

martyr said:


> Got this link from another link sent in by forum member about baby hats. It is so cool, you have to see it. Patterns for knitted and crocheted protheses. I wonder if we could organize a chapter on-line in the forum?
> 
> http://theknittingexperience.com/knitted_knockers_program/


This is a fabulous idea. I have several friends who have had to have mastectomies, so I am very keen to take part in the making of these. I am not the greatest of knitters, but would love to know the names of appropriate yarns to use so that I can help with this project. Once I am able to find the correct pattern, I will do a few 'practice ones' in a cheaper yarn so as not to ruin the correct yarn while practicing. Could someone please post the relevant details ie needle size, and yarn to use etc. I am visiting California at the end of May so I will purchase the required yarns while there, and then try to get the same 'type' here in Australia. If I am able to get the information soon, I will start on yarn from here and also buy some USA yarns while visiting.

I am really excited about this as I think it is very worthy cause and I would dearly love to take part. Take care everyone,

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> I found where the lady was charging for the boobs, that is ridiculous, since she said she had breast cancer. Now she is making that much of a profit for something she knows better about. There should be no charge whatsoever for someone in need.
> Debbie


Hello Debbie, that is so sad - I don't understand how someone who has been through breast cancer, could do such a thing. I have not had cancer, but I have friends and family who have. I could never do something like that. As someone said in an earlier post, those who have suffered from cancer do not need any more grief. Just makes me want to cry.

Much love and prayers for those who have suffered.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Once again, I direct you to http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/PATTbits.html for the instructions and yarn suggestions. The needle sizes are there too. The author of this pattern suggests Cascade Pima Tencel or Bamboo yarn. In the instructions themselves, she lists other appropriate yarns. Check the gauge for a particular yarn on size 6 needles. If it's the same, you can use it. The directions for the back piece are available on http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/cot_chenille_boob.html. I don't know about using chenille, but if it works, hey, go ahead. And in the pattern from Knitty, I believe that she says you can use the pattern if you don't sell the product. If you are giving away the knitted boobies, I don't see a problem. Cute photos on the Knitty site. As for the site that's selling the boobies, use it for color ideas!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nina said:


> I am also interested in making the knitted knockers or boobs which we call them. I do not believe in charging for them. I have done charity work for many years on and off. and charity is just that we help people. When we have lost a breast to cancer it is hard enough on us without spending money to buy a knitted or crochet boob. Do not buy one if you see anyone selling them. If you need one let one of us know we will make one but please do not buy one.That is the trouble with the world today too many people try making money off someone's hardship. After going thru surgery chemo etc it is nice to be given a gift of a hat and knitted boob. Wish I had known about knitted boobs when I needed one. Does anyone else agree with me? Lets give our views on this and see what we can do. I am hoping to get some feedback on my views. I live near a cancer center. I don't travel anymore but if we get enough people interested I can call the directer Nancy and see what she would think of donations of knitted and crocheted boobs. I do believe we have to work out a good comfortable and weight enough which will take trial and error to get them just right. But if there are enough interested we can do it. Let me know what you all think Nina in NH


Hi Nina, I agree wholeheartedly with you. I am going to tell my knitting and crocheting friends (some of them have unfortunately had mastectomies themselves), they may be interested in making some also.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

martyr said:


> i m adele said:
> 
> 
> > Adele here, the first boobs crafted were made from a baby beanie hat, had to make it longer, actually made two hats, stuffed them with one layer of stuffing, pushed one up inside the other, then pulled yarn from one center hole to the top, put a button on for nipple, (the bottom side looked like a donut, it looked great in the bra.) ((no bitch about using "my" pattern,)) stiched the edges together. There now you have a cheap great looking boob. For some reason all the boobs being lost are not A, if you make them up this way, adjust the beanie hat size, my boob was 16 inches at the base, (opening of the hat) then knit to with in two inches of length. Velco a bag or rice inside the donut, set to go. Posting my boob pattern shortly.
> ...


I too am looking forward to seeing your posting of the pattern. Take care,
Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

Great idea. You should post the pattern and we can all make them for breast cancer fests that all citys have. We all know someone who has been affected by this nasty desease. May I get the pattern?


----------



## cthmsmith (Feb 28, 2011)

I am on board! Can't wait to get started. I will contact a local cancer center in my area to see if I can find a nurse / doctor / case worker - what ever it takes. Please keep me informed. I am very excited to get start. It goes without saying; NO FEES.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

habet said:


> Great idea. You should post the pattern and we can all make them for breast cancer fests that all citys have. We all know someone who has been affected by this nasty desease. May I get the pattern?


Thanks for your interest. Here is the link for the patterns. http://theknittingexperience.com/knitted_knockers_program/

There are 3 patterns listed in a box on the right hand column - 2 knitted and 1 crocheted.

I am trying to get some more information from the organization and will post it here when I hear.


----------

